# paint job- earl schreib,maaco



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

i was thinking of getting a cheap paint job from earl schreib or maaco ive heard bad stuff though? will i really be unhappy?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I dont know about earl schreib, but my friend and I spent like 3 months putting and molding a bodykit and fenderflares and z fenders and shaving the door handles and molding it all together, and sanding it all smooth to his civic, and he went to maaco and got it painted for like $200 metalic blue. It looked nice in pictures, but when u actually look at it it has pits alll in it, and some of the paint isnt smooth in spots, there was some overspray as well, lets just say it only looks good at night from far away, I mean it looked better than it did b4 it was painted, but there are much better paint services around, there is a place here called Finish Line, painted my brothers grand am gunmetal metalic for $390, they did an excellent job except for the trunk was kinda funny, but they re did the trunk for free.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Paint is no different than anything else...you get what you pay for.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Paint is no different than anything else...you get what you pay for. *


 yep, if your gonna do it, do it right the first time......expect to pay around $2000


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

they are exactally right. I went to maaco, and i recieve an outstanding paint job. they also did alot ot body work for me and got out a lot of dings and dents. I just so happen to catch them on this spring time half off sale. So i got the most expensive thing they had, and even half off, i still paid over $1000 for it. And yes, even maaco can to a fantastic job, but you "are gonna get what you pay for". and by the way, i also to a 4 year warranty on the body and the paint!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You don't even want to know what my paint is worth....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You don't even want to know what my paint is worth.... *


Reverse psychology always gets me...so...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You don't even want to know what my paint is worth.... *


OOOH big money baller  (how much 4 real though?)


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You don't even want to know what my paint is worth.... *



i bet you park REAL far away from everyone when you go anywhere.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Neil said:


> *i bet you park REAL far away from everyone when you go anywhere. *



SHIT.... i do that right now... i hate to get dings on my ride especially coming from assholes that park their big pieces of shit next to my car and dont give a shit about their car since it looks like it was in a fire.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, she's not daily driven. We only take her to car related events. 
I would never let her sit in a parking lot unattended ever again.



Retail, the paint/body work is valued and insured for $6500.00


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Retail, the paint/body work is valued and insured for $6500.00  *


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> * *


That's what I'm sayn'! 

I did not pay that price, but that is the price on the reciept and the price that it is insured for.

I love sponsors, even if they are not 100%


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That's what I'm sayn'!
> 
> I did not pay that price, but that is the price on the reciept and the price that it is insured for.
> 
> I love sponsors, even if they are not 100%  *


 sponsor me


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have not that ability....

I'm just now getting interest. It is hard work to get sponsored.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I have not that ability....
> 
> I'm just now getting interest. It is hard work to get sponsored. *


 i know, i was just messing around


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wouldn't pay less than $1000 for a same color repaint (add about $5-600 if you want the engine bay too) and I wouldn't pay less than $2500 for a full color change. Maaco SUX ASS. If you're looking for a good place, find a part of town where there are alot of body shops and search out a private, upscale looking place that looks like they have some real good experience. I have a place here in Largo called R&D they have a nice place (a pretty big shop too). They do alot of custom bodywork which is something you want to look for.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you know, you right MAACO sux ass, i was looking at my car today, and at the fronto of my hood, where the grill and headlights all meet, the paint is chipping and badly. and i noticed, THE OLD PAINT WAS STILL ON THE CAR! they didn't sand it down and prime it like we paid them to do. and now my grille is doing the same thing, im so fucking pissed, man, i can't believe i let my girlfriends dad talk me into going into that store and purchasing paint! NEVER WILL I DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

uhoh....better call Maaco...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Right on!



1CLNB14 said:


> *Paint is no different than anything else...you get what you pay for. *


----------

